#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Экскурсия на скотобойню шокировала детей

## Аньезка

Восемнадцать учеников 5-го класса школы Mavis Beacon в настоящее время проходят консультацию, после того, как в ходе школьной экскурсии посетили бойню.Дети с ужасом увидели, как коровы были превращены в "говядину". Некоторых из учеников вырвало, большинство плакали...

После того, как животных приковали за задние ноги, затем начали разрезать, чтобы они истекали кровью, "Я увидел мальчика , которого вырвало на месте", - сказал Смит, рабочий бойни, - "а после этого он стал кричать и побежал, и всех других детеи стало рвать везде. Мы старались, успокоить их, но они вышли из-под контроля. Эти дети были просто в шоке, они даже не закончили тур."

В отношении Максвелла Барнса, учителя, организовавшего экскурсионную поездку, школьное начальство примет дисциплинарные меры. "Я не видел в этом ничего дурного" - объяснил Барнс. - "В этом году мы ездили на шоколадную фабрику. Детям было любопытно, откуда берется их еда. Не думаю, что правильно скрывать от них, каким образом мясо попадает на их тарелки".

 Источник: newsweak.com

----------

Vladiimir (01.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Преподаватель ещё бы догадался свозить их посмотреть на казнь преступников, чтобы дети знали, куда деваются плохие люди, а потом бы всё удивлялись, что у детей нервный срыв.

----------

Aion (04.10.2012), Svarog (01.10.2012), Дмитрий Белов (04.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Преподаватель ещё бы догадался свозить их посмотреть на казнь преступников, чтобы дети знали, куда деваются плохие люди, а потом бы всё удивлялись, что у детей нервный срыв.


Я считаю, что важно знать, что ты ешь.
Детей обычно приходится обманывать, скрывать от них правду.
А то "Спокойной ночи, малыши" с Хрюшей и Степашей смотрим, а что эти Хрюша и Степаша у тебя на тарелке - не знаем.
Когда я в детстве об этом узнала, то была просто поражена лицемерием взрослых.

----------

Hang Gahm (04.10.2012), Гелек (01.10.2012), Скабед (01.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2012), Энн Тэ (04.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Важно, не спорю. Но нужно понимать, что для разного возраста подходят разные методы. У нас вот даже все телепередачи теперь маркируются кружочком с указанием возраста. Я помню, что у нас даже взрослые люди в обморок падали, когда на вскрытии несвежих трупов присутствовали. А на бойне, без подготовки, возможно и мне плохо бы стало.

----------

Aion (04.10.2012), Джигме (04.10.2012), Елена Саяпина (02.10.2012), Михаил Макушев (04.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Детям было любопытно, откуда берется их еда. Не думаю, что правильно скрывать от них, каким образом мясо попадает на их тарелки


Отличная мысль, люди должны понимать, что "мясо" не так давно было живым существом жаждой жизни, потребностью в ласке заботе и комфорте и нежеланием страданий. Возможно даже с неплохим интеллектом.
Человеческий плод тоже необходимо показывать. Некоторые относятся к абортам как к операции по удалению аппендицита.
Все это надо делать еще в школе, но, конечно, не в пятом классе.

----------

Hang Gahm (04.10.2012), Аньезка (04.10.2012)

----------

